# Buying, Registering & Insuring a vehicle ( Motorcycle ) in Italy



## motoracer51 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello all. What a great resource of information. I've searched and read some threads regarding what I'm wanting to do, but I'm not sure what the most recent requirements and process is. Here is my situation:

1. Own a house in Italy.
2, Have Codice Fiscale.
3. NOT a Italian citizen nor have permesso di soggiorno o residenza 

I want to keep a motorcycle in Italy for use when I go there. I travel to Italy about once every month - 2 months. 

I know I can ship my registered and plated US vehicle to Italy and buy Green Card insurance ( from my understanding). 

I've also read here ( some old threads ) I only need a Codice Fiscale, go to dealer with my autocertificazione with an International Drivers License and purchase said motorcycle. I'd be able to register, insure and plate it in Italy and keep it at my house. 

Does this sound correct? 

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No without residence you can't plate a vehicle.


----------



## pgrbff (Jun 27, 2012)

Unless the rules have changed recently you need to be resident or Italian and registered with AIRE, the association of italians resident abroad.


----------

